
The 1.1.1.1 resolver now supports DNS over Twitter - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/1111Resolver
======
petercooper
"I may have hit Twitter’s API limit." .. Yeah, Twitter's a bit like that. It
might work well on Telegram though :-)

------
neilalexander
Given the number of people that still can't route to 1.1.1.1, this is an
interesting backup!

~~~
microcolonel
Interested to see who that might be, it seems a bit nuts that that wouldn't
work.

~~~
jedberg
I mentioned this in the other thread yesterday, but my AT&T gigapower router
is hard coded with 1.1.1.1 on an internal interface, so I can't use it. I can
still use 1.0.0.1 though.

~~~
microcolonel
> _I mentioned this in the other thread yesterday, but my AT &T gigapower
> router is hard coded with 1.1.1.1 on an internal interface_

Wow, AT&T of all people should know better. I mean, I understand the
attraction to that address for customer setup reasons, and bypassing different
configured NAT address ranges (i.e. 10/8, 172.16/12, and 192.168/16 networks),
but surely a customer who configures a custom address range would be capable
of finding the new address.

Here's hoping that as IPv6 becomes ubiquitous, this is replaced broadly with
something standard, possibly based on ND.

~~~
dingaling
And to help march towards ubiquity shouldn't we be encouraging IPv6-connected
users to point to 2606:4700:4700::1111

Less junk traffic, less latency for folk behind CGNAT on IPv6-only mobile
networks, no chance of collision with poorly a configured network equipment.

~~~
jedberg
I switched to IPv6, and then back to v4. IPv6 just isn't ready for prime time
yet. The random timeouts waiting for it to fall back to v4 when the v6
endpoint was down was annoying enough to get me to switch back.

I'll try it again in another year.

------
drdeca
I assume this is as a joke?

~~~
randomerr
Nope, its real. Slow but real. It makes a good backup DNS so you could use it
to manually update your 'hosts' files.

~~~
drdeca
I knew that it worked, I just assumed that it was made as a joke

Usually if I don't have dns access I don't have an easy way to access twitter
I think? I could be wrong about this. Is this meant to be used by text
messages?

~~~
goldfishparty
Write a short script to resolve Twitter's address. Run it on a cron to pop it
into your hosts file.

Now you can get to Twitter in the case of a resolver being down. Woo!

------
pbreit
Is there any difference between which address you list first in your DNS list
(1.0.0.1 and 1.1.1.1)? I saw a suggestion to list 1.0.0.1 first since it
likely gets much less traffic.

~~~
arghwhat
I believe they point to the same network of servers, making it exactly the
same. Having two IP addresses is just custom, and makes users resilient to
address issues affecting one of the addresses.

It also might help APNIC establish how much of the traffic to 1.1.1.1 is due
to Cloudflare running a popular public DNS service, vs. how much is due to the
address by subtracting the 1.0.0.1 traffic from the 1.1.1.1 data.

------
kichuku
Great! Now the whole world can see which domains you are interested in. This
is supposed to be some last resort backup when all other DNS servers (8.8.8.8
and others) are down or blocked? In that extreme case of unavailability, what
is the guarantee that local Govt is not involved and Twitter and/or sms to
Twitter is not blocked.

Am I missing any use case here?

~~~
jaquers
Perdy sure the twitter bot is a 'joke'.

Info on 1.1.1.1:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-1111/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-1111/)

------
randomerr
How do you get a query to through?

~~~
kandarpck
Tweet to @1111Resolver followed by the DNS Record type and the Domain Name.
Example: @1111Resolver A [http://google.com](http://google.com)

~~~
pbalau
Not really familiar with twitter, but isn't tweeting directly to someone
public? As in, everybody sees what you are trying to resolve?

